# wheel dealers without Ed



## kingswood

just caught the latest wheeler dealers with Ant Antstead.

wasnt impressed, neither was the wife - despite reading that Ant is now single 

remember how good the Saphie cosy was on the original? they had a 95 escort cosy and the full show was just 'flat' 

will still watch it but keep the originals on series link on dave


----------



## wish wash

I haven't watched it but without ed it's not the same. I liked ant when he did- for the love of cars. Why did they go separate ways, wasn't it to do with dumbing down the show for Americans.


----------



## Surrey Sam

Was rubbish. 

Brewer needs to go, he adds nothing.


----------



## staffordian

It was better than I expected it to be.

Far better IMHO than some of the very last ones Edd did, which seemed very gimmicky to me, such as the Hummer conversion, and which probably lead to him quitting.

This was at least in the mould of the traditional UK episodes.


----------



## President Swirl

The original version of most stuff is hard to beat. I loved the old episodes where they took a proper festerwagon and spruced it up on a shoestring. However, as is the nature of the key-jangling generation, more glitz and glamour is required. And the dumbing-down process begins. Ed left as it was starting to stray too far from its original format. T.V seems to be going this way in general. Unless someone falls over or has a fake tan or eats Crocodile balls, people lose interest. I love Family Guy, but I also want to learn about the absurdity of the cosmos. I shall still watch wheeler dealers, as I enjoy seeing the cars, and you get an idea of the cross-section of the people of the states. It's been almost a religion for me to watch, and I will continue to do so, but the original is the best for me. Oh yes, don't get me started on the multiples of similar marques and models! That's another rant.


----------



## Cookies

I really enjoyed it. I always enjoyed watching Ant work in For the Love of Cars, and I thought he was really good in his first episode. 

Ed is undoubtedly a hard act to follow, but it's another great car show to watch. What's not to like!!!!

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## scuba-phil

they ruined a mint escort in my eyes.

Show not as good as previous but ill give it a few episodes to see if it gets better


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I've taped the new one and give it a go (taped - lol showing my age!!)

I lost interest in the original when they went to the states and had Mike Brewer doing more spannering.
He was just about tolerable as the sales guy, filler between the Ed bits, but giving tips on things like how to brace a land rover dash while removing the roof I just couldn't take him seriously.


----------



## Andyblue

What channel was it on ? 
Interested to see what it’s like ?


----------



## Gas head

When it started as a series it was great as you could relate to the cars and he didn't have full garage equipment so it was something the average joe could do.
Then it got stupid with more garage equipment than your local repair shop, the absolute finisher for me was when they went to the states, I won't be watching the new series.


----------



## SBM

I have seen all of the new series as its already on Discovery in Europe.
As with most show changes of line up it took a bit of getting used to but I really enjoyed it - The episode with the black Mustang is very interesting as they actually do some proper detailing and paint correction :thumb:


----------



## staffordian

Andyblue said:


> What channel was it on ?
> Interested to see what it's like ?


Discovery Channel


----------



## Andyblue

staffordian said:


> Discovery Channel


Cheers bud


----------



## 182_Blue

I enjoyed it, we actually preferred Ant to Edd, especially the sulky Edd of the later episodes, surprisingly we didn't miss Edd one bit, Ant seemed to do most of the presenting which suited me fine.

Ant to me really know what he's doing with cars and has produced (at least the ones i have seen on TV) cars that are far better quality than Edd and mike ever did, whilst I didn't really agree with the extra fin on the escort I can see why they did it as per the original designer spec, all in I was very impressed and I am looking forward to more in the future.


----------



## lois97

Agree with 182 blue thought it was better, Ant knows his stuff... think Brewer spoils it such a bell end.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Just watched it and thoroughly enjoyed it. Didn't like what they did to the escort but understand it for the market.

Some of the voiceovers by Ant were a bit wooden but liked the content so will do a series link.
Brewer still a proper muppet tho.


----------



## baxlin

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Brewer still a proper muppet tho.


i can't stand him, either.....


----------



## alfajim

Agreed ^^^^


----------



## macca666

Finally got round to watching the Cosworth episode and have to say it was ok.

Felt there was some decent oily work relate bits for me with limited mechanical experience.

As others have said Mike is Mike and won't change I'm thinking bin him and do it with Ed and Ant :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

I liked it :thumb:


----------



## kingswood

the old ones have been on discovery alday and caught a few of them - they are much better. 

cant help but feel there was loads of other cars they could have done instead of going to the states as that when it went wrong :-/

the new ones remind me of the 'trading up' series he did, very little car work, all the values in dollars etc

and what was with the same guy buying it back - totally fix, alot like the RX7 that time.


----------



## Kerr

182_Blue said:


> I enjoyed it, we actually preferred Ant to Edd, especially the sulky Edd of the later episodes, surprisingly we didn't miss Edd one bit, Ant seemed to do most of the presenting which suited me fine.
> 
> Ant to me really know what he's doing with cars and has produced (at least the ones i have seen on TV) cars that are far better quality than Edd and mike ever did, whilst I didn't really agree with the extra fin on the escort I can see why they did it as per the original designer spec, all in I was very impressed and I am looking forward to more in the future.


There was a thread about the Aston Martin they did on For The Love of Cars.

Not only did it go on fire, the guy spent nearly £80,000 rectifying lots of problems before selling it.

https://www.silverstoneauctions.com/aston-martin-dbs-8956


----------



## kingswood

Kerr said:


> There was a thread about the Aston Martin they did on For The Love of Cars.
> 
> Not only did it go on fire, the guy spent nearly £80,000 rectifying lots of problems before selling it.
> 
> https://www.silverstoneauctions.com/aston-martin-dbs-8956


when it says it sold back to the vendor on the show do they have to pay for it?!


----------



## Darlofan

kingswood said:


> and what was with the same guy buying it back - totally fix, alot like the RX7 that time.


I watched one (did post on here about it once) where they did up an old French van for catering. It was sold to someone I knew who had been posting on Facebook for months about the van and it's restoration. From that one it seemed like the buyer was there from the start and the inside was done to his spec.


----------



## andy665

I actually prefer the new shows with Ant.

Strange how Edd China said the reason he left was because there was going to be far less time spent on the actual work carried out - if anything the new series has more of this and Ants explanation of the theories behind the processes or operation of components is spot on - I do wonder if Edd going prompted a re-think of content and Ant Anstead put his foot down on what he was prepared to do.

Do think Mike Brewer needs to go now though


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I enjoyed the cosworth but was bored by the supra and tbh the rest of the series doesn't hold many cars of interest to me. I'll watch eventually but not a priority.


----------



## kingswood

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I enjoyed the cosworth but was bored by the supra and tbh the rest of the series doesn't hold many cars of interest to me. I'll watch eventually but not a priority.


to me part of the appeal was they did cars that we've had our was able to buy.

with the yankie cars theres no appeal. they was losts of more cars in the uk they could have do


----------



## GP Punto

There is some dodgy editing in the new series, things that look like a fail are suddenly ok.

And Ant's hands are always perfectly clean and he never wears goves, highly suspicious.


----------



## Ben_W

Mike is ruining this now. I watched it tonight with the Mitsubishi.

The 'geezer' act is old hat and frankly, a bit cheesy. Whilst I get it's an entertainment programme, it's too edited, scripted and contrived. I'm still not convinced the buyers are genuine (the girl tonight certainly didn't seem it....).

I do like Ant. There's a genuine down to earth feeling I get from him and doesn't appear to have his head up his own ar$e. I'd love to see more detail on a lot of the mechanical work but that won't happen. Not the ethos of the production company and why Ed left. I think Mike also has a massive say in how the program is made.

Maybe WD with Ant & Ed?!


----------



## Exotica

GP Punto said:


> There is some dodgy editing in the new series, things that look like a fail are suddenly ok.
> 
> And Ant's hands are always perfectly clean and he never wears goves, highly suspicious.


Ed didn't want to get his hands dirty either, that was the issue.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Ben_W said:


> Maybe WD with Ant & Ed?!


Make it a competition - give them 10 grand and a set of criteria, cars go to auction at the end. (Like that antiques show I never watch ahem....!!)
So a bit of dealing up front but not the be all and end all of the show like it currently is.

80's hot hatch
V8 saloon
4 seater convertible etc etc....


----------



## Starbuck88

All of these programs are all more about just fluff nowadays than knowledge building.

What happened to programs like Mark Evans did with the is born set of series.

Just seems like everybody is more interested in fabricated drama than being genuinely interested in a subject and learning more about that subject.


----------



## 182_Blue

Still not missing Edd.


----------



## insanejim69

As good as wheelers dealers was, the last few seasons were quite cheesy at times. I really like the new ones, as above not really missing Ed that much tbh. Just wish Mike would tone it down a bit, he is lime an adolescent teenager at times.

James.


----------



## Darlofan

Quite liking Ant but still not enough of the oily bits for me. Too much Mike in it with his dodgy handshake. I forward it at start until Ant has the car saves me 15mins!! The wet sanding spot on the mustang I thought made wet sanding/polishing seem all too easy and wondering how many fools will have taken sandpaper to their cars after watching it!!


----------



## jcrease

I started to lose interest in wheeler dealers when they started to make the american episodes.Now Ed has left I stopped watching it. Wouldn't surprise me if Ed left cause he didn't want to do the american episodes.


----------

